# MSS 1.1 Video



## Soundbed (Apr 21, 2021)

finally uploaded my MSS 1.1 walkthrough video ... 

0:00 Welcome Ostinatos w/CSW 
0:44 NEW Legato: Norm & Bloom 
3:07 Clarification 
3:22 NEW Offset Control 
4:26 NEW User Editable Legato Tables 
5:01 Gliss & Port Caveats 
6:11 Bloom in Detail (+VSL Comment) 
7:49 NEW Bowed +tips (+Con Moto Demos) 
11:01 NEW Independent Dynamics per note 
11:14 Rebows / Repeat Notes 
12:04 NEW Molto Vibrato & Espressivo 
14:22 NEW Ostinatos 
16:15 NEW Sustain Pedal Legato 
16:41 NEW S1 Sound Variations 
17:12 Snapshots 
17:36 Longer Bloom Music Demo 
20:10 Aleatoric Outro


----------



## Soundbed (Apr 21, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Thanks for this video, @Soundbed. Do you happen to have any videos or audio of the Expanded Legato 1.1? I'm trying to find examples of that and am still looking.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like AB are not yet done the 1.1 update for the Exp Leg library, as far as I can tell.


right they have not released it yet...


----------

